# Beretta Xplor A400



## nconstant123 (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anyone own one of these that can give the good and bad of this gun? I like that it shoots 3.5" and it feels like it fits me good. I am just wondering how it shoots. Does it jam at all? Even with light trap loads? Does it kick any less than the Extrema 2 with KO? Any help would be great.


----------



## nconstant123 (Apr 1, 2010)

I take it no one owns one of these yet?


----------



## nconstant123 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well just to let everyone know. I did purchase the new A400. It is a sweet gun. Only 100 ronds of sporting clays through it so far but it shoots awesome. Light weight, feels great, pretty much no felt recoil. 0 failures so far. Shoots from the hip, one handed, sideways, and upside down trouble free.


----------

